# BMW to announce expanded commitment in the USA on March 28th



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

They can not do much better than sunny South Carolina.


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

3 series is going to be produced in South Carolina #callingit


----------



## falar (Mar 23, 2013)

Red Lined said:


> 3 series is going to be produced in South Carolina #callingit


Hmmm

Would be nice not to wait 2 months for car.........but want car made in Munich.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

How about backing up assertions?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

It's long been rumored at the plant that they'll be getting the 3 series. Most people don't remember they made the 318 there before the Z3. My guess is the announcement will make it official. Unfortunately, this will probably mean no more ED's for 3 series.


----------



## falar (Mar 23, 2013)

The Other Tom said:


> It's long been rumored at the plant that they'll be getting the 3 series. Most people don't remember they made the 318 there before the Z3. My guess is the announcement will make it official. Unfortunately, this will probably mean no more ED's for 3 series.


After thinking a bit more and seeing there are going to be political types there I think this may have something to do with appeasing some of the BS government "green" initiatives that have emerged recently. Maybe they could earn some credits by building i3/i8 here?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

falar said:


> After thinking a bit more and seeing there are going to be political types there I think this may have something to do with appeasing some of the BS government "green" initiatives that have emerged recently. Maybe they could earn some credits by building i3/i8 here?


Maybe. I was at the plant a couple of weeks ago and there were 2 i3's in the parking lot. I don't know if they were employee cars or company cars. There were several unused charging stations.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

On the other hand, it could be the X7
http://www.wyff4.com/news/bmw-to-make-significant-announcement/25036452


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

It is starting - http://www.audiosolutionsusa.com/bmw-032814.html


----------

